# The 8th note on the scale



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

You are the 8th note on the scale 
When your angel side prevails

I get a buzz from the spiritual hunch 
You'd be a tasty treat to munch

Your fingers could far places touch 
Like a teleported hush

Or your could build a great stone wall 
But does it make you all that tall?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh to explain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Shield


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

If you got a pound for every time you baffled people into saying "what?" you'd be a rich man.

And to be fair, my poetry would be lucrative business too.

But this one is more self-explanatory. The only thing which is not obvious is what the 8th note on the scale is. But that can be taken as heavenly, although it also has another meaning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

And so they draw their eyes over your words, do you or they care whether it causes confusion or not, you press the keys on your board which apply the most to you, express yourself, even if it leads others into a deep confusion? can others, will others understand your past? maybe one no is deserving of understanding? maybe your life ? your pain? must remain your own? the lesions you have learnt, you be kept to yourself? will you remove the mask and allow others to understand with out a set code of yours? a code which always changes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

The tonic chord


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The thing with poetry is that it can be read in many different ways. Either you can read it literally or read into the higher meaning. In that way, it is a great way of communicating because the people who will benefit from reading into it will read into it, and those who won't can read it literally.

I wrote the meaning of this poem on the thread, but I just couldn't leave it up because it isn't tasteful and would only make me feel I had sold myself.

Read into it what you will, read into it things which I didn't even mean, whichever way, I hope you get something from it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Obvious to those who are oblivious to them selves as the sheet of fog blinds their mind's eye.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Misconceptions


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Does it really matter what the meaning is? it's just there to be enjoyed. A good portion of what I have written doesn't have a consistent meaning, just a series of images that came into my mind when I wrote it.

And some sentences are just meant to make interesting sounds.

Like in Tickley Ears.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> And so they draw their eyes over your words, do you or they care whether it causes confusion or not, you press the keys on your board which apply the most to you, express yourself, even if it leads others into a deep confusion? can others, will others understand your past? maybe one no is deserving of understanding? maybe your life ? your pain? must remain your own? the lesions you have learnt, you be kept to yourself? will you remove the mask and allow others to understand with out a set code of yours? a code which always changes?


Dear Darren. I have to address what you write because the philosophy of art interests me.

I don't mean to lead people into confusion though I completely admit that many of my poems are confusing. The reason they are confusing is because most of them lack meter, rhyme and focus. I was not contained when I wrote those poems and therefore the poems actually express my state quite well, just a bunch of interesting ideas with no form.

Recently I have been writing in a more structure and...digestible way. And I'm sorry but the meaning is analysable. The poem above does have a very clear meaning which is inherent in the words I use. And I have put it up for everyone's pleasure.

Just because I have put up a poem doesn't mean I should have to tell everyone what it means because it is highly personal and as such the meaning belongs to me. BUT I believe that the stuff I write could mean something to other people, and at least one person has been genuinely touched by something I wrote.

The meaning they saw in it I will never know, and I do not ask them. The reason being that the meaning they perceive belongs to them - it is not mine because I wrote the poem.

You can never get completely into another person's world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Does it really matter what the meaning is? it's just there to be enjoyed. A good portion of what I have written doesn't have a consistent meaning, just a series of images that came into my mind when I wrote it.
> 
> And some sentences are just meant to make interesting sounds.
> 
> Like in Tickley Ears.


Does its meaning matter? Or shall we enjoy the unknown? 










The series of your images and this Egyptian text differ by one being real? But there can be more fun with that which is unreal. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Emulated Puppet{eer said:
> 
> 
> > And so they draw their eyes over your words, do you or they care whether it causes confusion or not, you press the keys on your board which apply the most to you, express yourself, even if it leads others into a deep confusion? can others, will others understand your past? maybe one no is deserving of understanding? maybe your life ? your pain? must remain your own? the lesions you have learnt, you be kept to yourself? will you remove the mask and allow others to understand with out a set code of yours? a code which always changes?
> ...


Dear R. My personality seems intermittent, changes from time to time? but some would disagree that it changes, lets say it adapts to its surroundings.

?I don?t mean to lead people?. ?? You?ve justified yourself, why? I do not wish/mean to set judgement on you that would make me a hypocrite (which I am intermittently, seems it can not be helped)? The poems are your way of coping ? opening your emotions by allowing others to see the truth but in code, one day I hope (if it would help you) you would feel comfortable talking about your past feely. Man aren?t to cry as women aren?t to show anger, men are cheered for being ?male slags? ? as for women; they are seen to be cheap. You seem to want to talk about sex, well talk? it?s what we humans do? nothing to be ashamed of, you may start by PMing me? but that would mean you make the first step into the unknown, do you take that step?

I wish to decode your work; I wish to help you? why? Because I can relate.


----------

